# Spiele und Onlinepflicht



## MietzeKotze (16. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte hier mal ganz kurz nur ein paar Gedanken äußern in Bezug auf Spiele und Internet(-pflicht), bzw mal eine Erfahrung schildern, die mir gestern gerade erst passiert ist. Dazu werde ich aber trotzdem kurz etwas weiter Ausholen:

Also angefagen hat das ganze vor 2 Wochen, als ich feststellte dass mein DSL-Vertrag ausläuft. Gut schnell alles neu beantragt, dann meine persönliche Horrormeldung: das Internet wird 8 Tage lang nicht gehen xD

Dachte mir schon Mist, ich mach alles über Online. Naja gut wirst die Woche schon rumkriegen.

Gestern war ich etwas früher daheim, genau genommen gegen 15.00 Uhr bereits. Tja wie gedachte Internet wurde pünktlichst abgestellt. Nach zirka einer Stunde überlegen dachte ich mir " Hey du hast Zeit! Geh mal in Laden und hol dir ein Spiel ".

Gemacht getan stand ich 10min später im nächsten Markt. Dann geht man durch die Regale schaut sich erstmal die Top 10 Games an.

Hmm ok nix dolles... nichts wo ich sagen würde das muss ich haben. Aber dieses Gefühl habe ich schon länger. Also egal gehst mal hin schaust es dir an.

Sehe ich da so Assasins Creed 2. Hm toll schon aus Prinzip nicht weil Ubisoft und Zwangsonline, nenene, könnt ich ja nicht mal spielen! Dann seh ich Siedler... gleiches Prinzip wieder, also leicht war ich schon wieder verägert aber bei den 2 Games wursste ich das ja. 

Dann hab ich weiter geschaut... ah "Just Cause 2" wäre doch was. Aber das Wenden der Verpackung brachte ernüchterung. "Zum Aktivieren des Spiels ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich". 
Toll, weg damit... also Warhammer... nehme die Packung, drehe sie um und stelle sie gleich wieder weg. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich schon ziemlich angefressen.

Jedes neue Spiel was nur halbwegs interessant war, braucht Zwangsverbindung zum Internet.

Genervt ging ich eben ohne Spiel wieder und dachte mir, ja hey, daheim hab ich nochn paar. 
Hatte auch 10min später meine Company of Heroes CD im Laufwerk. Blubb schon wieder, online aktivieren.

Tja hab den Rest des Abends Filme geschaut und meine neues Handy eingerichtet.

Ich muss sagen ich bin echt enttäuscht von dem ganzen Spielkram. Ich finde es eine Frechheit eine Internetverbindung vorraus zu setzen. Geschweige denn diese irgendwelchen Publishern zur Verfügung zu stellen. Zum einen tun mir die Leute leid die noch kein DSL haben, aber zu anderem bin ich noch viel mehr verägert über diese Praxis der Hersteller.

Selbst wenn ich eine Internetanbindung habe, geht das doch keinen was an. Auch den Publisher nicht. Die Onlineaktivierung finde ich ja schon ziemlich dreist, aber sowas wie die Dauerverbindung ist ja der Killer. Das ist meine Bandbreite und mein Anschluss für den ich immerhin bezahle. Ganz sicher wird da niemals ein Publisher Verbindungsdaten zu seinem Game drüber jagen! 
Man sollte für sowas Verbindungsgebühren vom Publisher verlangen -.-

Naja weiss dass das alles wohl schon gesagt wurde aber seit gestern bin ich da so fustriert drüber...

Gruß
Alex


----------



## hempsmoker (16. April 2010)

Jo, kann ich nachvollziehen. Vor allem die Spiele die eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung voraussetzen sind die größte Frechheit. Außerdem sollten die wenigstens einen alternativen Weg, wie z. B. eine Telefonische aktivierung bei einer *kostenlosen* Hotline anbieten. Denn auch wenn ca 90% (kein Plan ob das stimmt) eine Internetverbindung haben, kann man das doch nicht als Grundvoraussetzung sehen. Vor allem bei Singleplayer-Spielen wie AC2. 

Die Entwicklung geht auf jeden Fall in eine ganz falsche Richtung.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (16. April 2010)

Ich teile deine Verärgerung. Spiele, die eine dauernde Internetverbindung benötigen werden auch von mir garnicht erst gekauft. Ich frage mich, was mit denen ist, die kein Internet haben(können). Auch die zwangsweise Internetaktivierung ist eine Frechheit. Es muß doch, wie oben gesagt, wenigstens der telefonische Weg möglich sein.
Ich bin der Meinung solche Spiele sollte keiner kaufen, da jeder Kauf den Publisher noch bestärkt, das sein Schutz-/Aktivierungssystem gut ist. Man siehts ja bei Ubisoft, die so mit ihrem Sch . . . weitermachen wollen.


----------



## MietzeKotze (16. April 2010)

Eine telefonische Aktivierung wäre besser.

Ich meine die Onlineaktivierung ist ja noch okay aber dann bitte nicht mit Accounts. Glaube ich habe inzwischen bei 4 Publishern einen Account -.- Dann wenigstens wie Steam einheitlich.

Problem ist nun eigentlich weniger ob jemand eine Leitung hat... die meisten haben nun mal eine. Das kann ich ja noch irgendwo nachvollziehen. Aber die mal eben nutzen zu wollen ist eben die Frechheit. Ich zahl ab nächster Woche ca 30 Takken wieder für alles. Und dann denke ich mir: Mein Geld, meine Leitung!
Und ich finde es einfach auch für mich eine Gefahr wenn ich nicht weiss was da über meine Leitung geht. Nicht dass die irgendwas groß finden können aber allein die Zeiten zb wann ich spiele, oder welches Betriebssystem ich nutze oder meine Hardwarekonfiguration. Normalerweise blocke ich alles was ich nicht explizit haben will. Auch von meinen Treibersuiten irgendwelche Updateanfragen lasse ich nicht mal raus.

Und auf der anderen Seite bin ich jemand der eben gerne auch mal zb im Zug spielen würde, wenn ich nicht online bin. Das tue ich zwar im Moment nicht mehr da ich wieder auf einen Rechner umgestiegen bin, aber ich merke es an meiner jetzigen Situation. Ich spiele zb gerne wenn ich gerade mal nicht online kann/will.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (16. April 2010)

Das große Problem ist, daß man nicht nachvollziehen kann, was da von einem Spiel alles ins Internet gesendet wird. Eine einmalige Internetverbindung zur Aktivierung, oder halt telefonisch finde ich noch annehmbar.


----------



## Larson (17. April 2010)

Ja da geb ich euch vollkommen recht. 

Eine andere Frage zum Thema:

 *Wieviel Traffic entsteht eigentlich bei so einer Dauerverbindung?* (Singleplayer) z. B. Assassins Creed 2
Weiß das jemand? Hab im Inet nix gefunden.


----------



## grubsnek (19. April 2010)

es dürfte so gut wie gar kein Traffic entstehen. Ich denke nicht, dass es mehr als 5MB pro Stunde sind.


----------



## Mastersound200 (19. April 2010)

Zu AC2 ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ich ein großer Fan des ersten Teiles war und bin. Deshalb hab ich mich auch tierisch auf den 2. gefreut, aber aufgrund dessen, dass man eine dauerhafte Inet-verbindung haben muss ist meine Meinung, dass man den Kauf des Spiels beukottieren sollte.

Gut gesagt getan, aber ich wollte es trotzdem spielen. Rapidshare angeschmissen und nuja... ich kanns spielen. Es macht auch Spaß, aber wie gesagt ich weigere mich eine dauerhafte Verbindung mit Ubisoft herzustellen. Zum Glück gibt es mittlerweile einen Offline-Serveremulator.

PS: Meine Philosophie ist Game runterladen - anzocken. Wenns gefällt wirds gekauft, wenn nicht wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Maschine311 (19. April 2010)

Jep, kann dich gut verstehen. Die publisher sind doch einfach nur dämlich! Die meinen doch nicht ernsthaft das die damit irgendwas verhindern, ganz im Gegenteil, die ehrlichen Käufer werden noch dazu schwer verärgert und teils sogar vom Kauf abgehalten. Ich kenne sogar einige die sich ein Game kaufen, aber sich trotzdem ne Crackversion besorgen um es stabil und ohne diese dämliche I-Net verbindung oder sonstige nervigen Kopierschutzkrankheiten zocken zu können. Wenn man überlegt wie lange und fieberhaft an dem kopierschutz von MW2 gearbeitet wurde und nach Aussagen des Herstellers es absolut sicher ist wenn man mit Steam und IW-Net arbeitet, da kann man doch echt nur lachen, das wurde mir schon vor Release ohne den ganzen mist angeboten. Da ich aber zu den Boykottierern von CoD6 gehöre wollte ich nichtmal die haben 

Wer es umsonst haben will, bekommt es auch in den weiten des Internets, egal was die sich einfallen lassen, irgendwo sitzt immer ein Hacker der nochmehr drauf hat

Gott sei dank war ich erst BF2 süchtig nun BC2 süchtig und da geht ohne Original eh nichts, aber da lohnt es sich auch für zu bezahlen. 

Liebe Entwickeler!
Wenn ihr mir ordenliche Spiele liefert die recht viel Fun machen, nicht extrem verbugt sind und ohne diese ganze Kopierschutzbehinderung zu kaufen sind habt ihr auch mein Geld verdient, ansonsten will ich euren Scheiß nichtmal gebrannt als Raubkopie haben ihr Döspaddel!

MFG
M311


----------



## Mastersound200 (19. April 2010)

*unterschreib*

BC2 hat echt was, aber ich werds erst so richtig nach meinem Abi zocken^^


----------



## amdintel (19. April 2010)

so ist das Kein Internet Langeweile und dann kann man nicht 
Zocken weil so ein blödes Neues Game einen Internet Verbindung plötzlich braucht .
kann ich gut  nachvollziehen, 

die Heizung und das Wasser gehört ja heute zur Grund Versorgung  der Wohnung der Internet Anschluss (DSL)  allerdings nicht  und das ist nicht 
ein mal ein klagbar .

ist echt eine Frechheit was die sich da heute so raus nehmen,

(das oft diese gezwungenen Online Verbindungen den User seinen PC 
ausspioniert sollt ja mittlerweile bekannt sein )



Beschweren beim Mark Leiter und Hersteller  
diesen Müll nicht kaufen   und im Regal stehen lassen  

gibt ja noch andere Wege wie man an Games kommen  kann 
ohne das man gewrungen wird einen Internet Anschluss parat  zu haben,
z.b.  andere Games kaufen  oder Free Games ... leider  werden Free Games heute nicht
mehr in einem Pack  auf einer CD oder DVD verlauft , das gab es früher mal ´s.g. PD 
Sammlungen wo man also nur den Daten Träger und die kopier Kosten bezahlt hatte .


----------



## Maschine311 (19. April 2010)

Mastersound200 schrieb:


> *unterschreib*
> 
> BC2 hat echt was, aber ich werds erst so richtig nach meinem Abi zocken^^




Ja das mach auch mal besser, sonst geht das Abi in die Hose. Wenn de einmal angefixt bist, ist das lernen wohl recht schwer


----------



## Ahab (19. April 2010)

Ich habe mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden, fast jedes neue Spiel online zu aktivieren, eine Möglichkeit, Produkte auch *kostenlos per Telefon* aktivieren zu können, sollte meiner Meinung nach aber echt Pflicht sein. In einem Fall wie beim TE ist es natürlich hart, allerdings ist bei ihm noch ein Ende abzusehen. Was macht man denn wenn man den Anbieter wechselt und sich der alte und der neue irgendwie fetzen, oder die Leitung generell im Eimer ist und der rosa Riese nicht aus dem Tee kommt? 

Nun gut, Spiele die den Fokus auf den Multiplayer legen, online zu aktivieren alá Steam ist noch akzeptabel. Auch reine Singleplayerspiele einmalig online zu aktivieren lasse ich noch über mich ergehen. 

Die **#+="/%$** die Ubisoft abzieht, ist für mich allerdings eine Entwicklung, die ich keineswegs unterstützen werde. Ich bringe da auch selbst Opfer, hab ich kein Problem mit. AC2 hat mich nicht gereizt, aber Ghost Recon: Future Soldier ist für mich schon jetzt gestorben, zumal Ubisoft die unbedingte Unterstützung und Weiterentwicklung ihres DRM bereits angekündigt hat und sich daran zumindest mittelfristig nichts ändern wird. Dabei hatte ich mich darauf schon echt gefreut. Doch die ersten beiden Teile bieten auch noch genug Stoff für MP COOP. Und es war ja nicht der letzte Shooter. 

Alles in allem ist es beschämend, wie sich ein Pulisher dermaßen gehen lassen kann und man ihn noch lässt! Und das schlimmste ist, es bringt *NICHZ*. Die Hacker knacken mit den Fingern, kratzen sich am Sack und sind wiedermal am Ziel. Der ehrliche Kunde wird aber wiederum gef****.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass das nicht salonfähig wird. Dann heißt es gute Nacht...


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2010)

Das was Ubisoft macht wird niemand nachmachen, die Grundidee war in Ordnung aber wie die das umsetzen ist ********. Alle erzählen immer davon als wäre das die Zukunft und jede andere Firma wird darauf zurückgreifen. Das wird niemand weiteres so umsetzen..


----------



## amdintel (19. April 2010)

die versuchen es erst ein mal ob die dummen User da auch alle schön brav  mit machen?
ich bin dafür solche Hersteller/solche Games  zu  balkutieren , alleine schon wegen dieser gängelei  und wegen dem Allgemeinem Spaß  am zocken -> denn zocken hält die rübe fitt


----------



## kero81 (20. April 2010)

Ich kann das gor hier schon ganz gut verstehen, nur was mir nicht in dne Kopf will, ist warum es einen stören sollte was für Hardwarekonfigurationen man hat?! Fast jeder dritte hat hier in seiner Sig seine "tolle" Hardware stehen. Warum ist das dann so schlimm wenn ein Puplisher sie kennt oder welches OS man nutzt?

Btw. Games wie AC2 oder andere, die eine permanente Onlineanbindung forder nwerden von mir nicht gekauft!


----------



## MietzeKotze (20. April 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich kann das gor hier schon ganz gut verstehen, nur was mir nicht in dne Kopf will, ist warum es einen stören sollte was für Hardwarekonfigurationen man hat?! Fast jeder dritte hat hier in seiner Sig seine "tolle" Hardware stehen. Warum ist das dann so schlimm wenn ein Puplisher sie kennt oder welches OS man nutzt?



Nicht jeder schreibt seine Conf in seine Sig. Für mich hat das ganze den bitteren Geschmack von Phishing...

Die Gegenfrage ist, warum sollten sie es wissen? Welcher Grund/Rechtfertigung steht dafür. Früher kamen Firmen ohne diese Infos aus.

Ich gebe eben kaum Daten im Internet an, habe nur einen Socialnetworkaccount, wo selbst da nur mein Name steht und Bild-Veröffentlichungen. Ansonsten steht nichts in meinem Profil.

Ich möchte auch Publishern gar nicht mal als das ultimative Böse hinstellen. Prinzipiell versuchen die eben ihren Absatzmarkt zu verbessern. Ich glaube aber nicht dass diese Firmen "nur" aufs Geld aus sind. Wobei es natürlich eine zentrale Rolle spielt.

Es ist eben nur hässlich für Internet'ler. Leider liegt es nahe das Internet als Verbindungsmedium zu nutzen, um die Echtheit eines Spiels zu verifizieren. 
Ich verstehe auch das Spiele vielleicht teurer in der Produktion sind. 

Problem bei der Sache ist, dass aber die Produkte an Qualität verlieren. Sie sehen gut aus und das wars.

Und das verleiern die Publisher aus den Augen. Während der Entwicklungspreis steigt sinkt die Qualität. Ich nehme mal quasi Crysis als Anregung. Sieht top aus aber das Spiel ist vom Inhalt eher ein Lacher gewesen. 
Und hier sehe ich das Problem. Während ich zb immer weniger zum kaufen bereit bin, da viele Spiele einfach an tiefe verlieren oder gute Titel zermüllt werden, verliert der Publisher Verkaufszahlen und wichtige Erlöse.

Jetzt sucht der Publisher eben einen Ausweg. Aus Sicht des Publishers ist das Produkt in Ordnung also sind Raubkopien/Absatzzahlen/Produktionskosten schuld.
Natürlich wird versucht das so zu lösen indem Zwangsverbindung, Onlineaccounts, Raubmordkopierersanktionen, Pay-Zusätze gefordert werden.

Und hier treffen sich die Fronten. Ich bin für weniger Qualität eben nicht bereit mehr zu zahlen oder mich so verarschen zu lassen. Die Gamer fordern wieder Qualität und Ende diese Kontrollwahns. Auch verständlich, wer zahlt für 4h 50€ und muss dafür noch ne Verbindung halten und sich sonstwo Accounts anlegen.

Und so fährt sich das fest. Wir fordern Spielzeit, Stories, Innovation und kriegen Sanktionen. Die Absatzzahlen fallen weiter und der Publisher versucht weiter sein Produkt zu sichern.

Mein Gott Adidas durchkämt auch nicht halb Polen nach Fälschungen sondern bieten einfach Qualität. Also wenn das bei nem Textilproduktionsunternehmen funktioniert...

Naja schön wäre es wenn man mit den Publishern wenigstens reden könnte. Finde zb die Telefonaktivierung ne super Idee auch wenn sie eben so unsicher ist wie Internetaktivierung...

In diesem Sinne erstmal bis später 

Gruß Alex


----------



## kero81 (20. April 2010)

Sag mal denkst du wirklich das ist erst seit heute so das dem Endkunden etwas vorgegaukelt wird?! Das war schon immer so!!! Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran das deine Ansprüche weiter steigen? Btw. teile ich deine Meinung nicht das Crysis "vom Inhalt her ein Lacher war". Da ist schon eher deine Aussage ein Lacher. 
Und ein Puplisher verliert garantiert wenig Verkaufszahlen wenn du dir ein Spile nicht kaufst... Denk mal an die ganzen Menschen die diese Entwicklung noch nicht mitgemacht haben, die kaufen diese Spiele und finden sie gut. Zu Recht. 
Es liegt auch noch daran das die Menschen immer etwas besseres, grösseres und weiter entwickelteres wollen, daraus entsteht nunmal eine Konsumgesellschaft.
Und Loooool Adidas welches du als Beispiel nennst kontrolliert sehrwohl den Markt nach fälschungen. Zum Thema Raubkopieen kann ich nur sagen: Es ist Diebstahl und Strafbar. Wer es macht stiehlt auch Brot wenn er Hunger hat. Ist meine Meinung...


----------



## MietzeKotze (20. April 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sag mal denkst du wirklich das ist erst seit heute so das dem Endkunden etwas vorgegaukelt wird?! Das war schon immer so!!! Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran das deine Ansprüche weiter steigen? Btw. teile ich deine Meinung nicht das Crysis "vom Inhalt her ein Lacher war". Da ist schon eher deine Aussage ein Lacher.



Das der Endkunde schon immer etwas verarscht wird ist ja vollkommen klar  Und das ist auch ganz "natürlich"

Was Crysis angeht kann man sich natürlich streiten. Für mich wars nicht sonderlich toll. Optik, Technik etc war wirklich gut, daran rüttel ich nichts aber insgesamt fans ich es fade. 
Aber wie gesagt das  ist Geschmackssache, ich fands grausig, du vielleicht gut 
Also ich fand es einfach zu kurz insgesamt bzw auch zu flach irgendwie. Ähnlich wie bei BC2 der Singelplayer ist ruck zuck durch aber da bin ich auch nicht sauer unbedingt da ich das eh eher online spiele.
Da mag jeder seine Meinung drüber haben, wäre mir aber nicht nochmal so viel Geld wert gewesen.




kero81 schrieb:


> Und ein Puplisher verliert garantiert wenig Verkaufszahlen wenn du dir ein Spile nicht kaufst... Denk mal an die ganzen Menschen die diese Entwicklung noch nicht mitgemacht haben, die kaufen diese Spiele und finden sie gut. Zu Recht.



Natürlich ist das rein spekulativ. Ich habe hier keine Zahlenpyramide um das zu belegen. Aus welchem Grund würde sich aber ein Publisher die Mühe machen  einen DRM-Server a la Ubisoft aufzusetzen. Oder selbst wenn sie nicht sinken, sind sie zumindest unzufrieden mit ihrem Absatz logischerweise.
Und ich gehe schon davon aus dass ein Publisher hier und da Verkaufszahlen durch unzufriedene Spieler verliert (klar sieht man solche "umstrittenen" Titel landen trotzdem in den Top10, also wirds sicher kein Löwenanteil sein), wobei deine Aussage natürlich stimmt dass jüngere Gamer diesen Wandel so nicht erlebt haben und das Produkt so akzeptieren.



kero81 schrieb:


> Es liegt auch noch daran das die Menschen immer etwas besseres, grösseres und weiter entwickelteres wollen, daraus entsteht nunmal eine Konsumgesellschaft.



Natürlich ist der Mensch immer veranlagt seine Situation zu verbessern. Oder in diesem Fall eben die Technik/Software. 
Aber eine Verbesserung besteht meiner Meinung nach eben nicht nur aus der Optik eines Spiels. 
Tut mir Leid aber es gibt Spiele die ich wesentlich lieber Spiele als Crysis, die auch älter sind. Mag nicht heißen das alles was neu ist falsch ist, ich sage nur das die Entwicklung teils in die falsche Richtung geht. Es gibt durchaus positives, wo ich mal Dragon Age Origins erwähnen muss, woran ich wesentlich länger gesessen habe und es einfach besser finde. Aber wie gesagt da sind wir auch wieder bei Geschmacksfragen...



kero81 schrieb:


> Und Loooool Adidas welches du als Beispiel nennst kontrolliert sehrwohl den Markt nach fälschungen.



Ich habe nichts gegenteiliges behauptet. Ich gehe hier vom Aufwand aus der Betrieben wird. Ich habe meine Aussage deshalb extra übertrieben. Es war in diesem fall nur ein einfacher Vergleich um zu zeigen, dass es wohl durchaus andere Wege geben könnte ein Produkt zu vermarkten. Dass dies mehr oder weniger nur als Veranschaulichung dient sollte wohl jeder begreifen.
Die Praxis von Adidas ist mir herzlichst egal.



kero81 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Raubkopieen kann ich nur sagen: Es ist Diebstahl und Strafbar. Wer es macht stiehlt auch Brot wenn er Hunger hat. Ist meine Meinung...



Keine Ahnung was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat... aber da stimme ich dir natürlich zu.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich kann das gor hier schon ganz gut verstehen, nur was mir nicht in dne Kopf will, ist warum es einen stören sollte was für Hardwarekonfigurationen man hat?!
> Btw. Games wie AC2 oder andere, die eine permanente Onlineanbindung forder nwerden von mir nicht gekauft!



deshalb kommt mir so ein Game  nicht ins ´Haus ,
weil das mit dem Internet Zugang ist hier eine sehr unsichere Sache 
"bei mir auch und wir sind da nicht die ein zigsten User  den es so geht "
 "hier ist kein DSL Verfügbar  Kabel Deutschland will auch nicht  "
ich muss  (eine  Dauer Notlösung ) über UMTs rein ,
wenn der UMTs Provider eines  Tages wegen viel Nutzung mir den Anschluss kappt 
wars das  bin dann  ganz ohne,  
kann dann nur  noch mit einem Analog Modem  rein -> 
damit zocken  und teuer  die online Minute kostet 6 Cent.


----------



## Rotax (20. April 2010)

Die schneiden sich doch alle selbst ins Fleisch, selbst Schuld kann man da nur sagen.

Ist doch logisch dass jetzt nochmehr (bzw. erstrecht) die betreffenden Titel bequem in Tauschbörsen heruntergeladen werden. 

Da bekommt der Begriff DLC (Downloadable Content) eine ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

das habe ich auch schon mal gesagt, 
das durch solche Aktionen der Raub Kopie Handel substantiiert wird 
so wie auch die s.g. Abzocker Anwälte die in Tausch Börsen  Jagt auf Rubkopierer machen 
und der Handel mit illegaler gehackter erworbener  Software, was dann die
Leute auf dem Schwarzmarkt kaufen müssen weil legal nicht erhältlich ist
ohne Online Abfragen.

PS das sind Zustände da fehlen mir die Worte


----------



## kero81 (20. April 2010)

@amdintel
Ich habe auch UMTS und lade in manchen Monate(wenn ich z.b. neuinstalliere) ca. 10 GB über mein UMTS runter. Ich habe ein Limit von 5 GB pro Monat. Wenn das überschritten wird, wird einem der Anschluss nicht gekündigt sondern die Übertragungsrate wird einfach nur herab gesetzt. Wenn ich z.b. mal den ganzen Tag onlineradio höre kommen schonmal 500Mb zusammen und ich höre viel rdio am Pc. 
Wenn man aus solchen Gründen zu Raubkopien greift hat man etwas nicht verstanden.  Mal so nebenbei, der Amiga ging damals an der Raubkopiewelle zugrunde...


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

würde eher sagen die Hersteller dieser Games haben was nicht  verstanden ,
weil nun mal nicht jeder einen DSL Anschluss hat (!) 
und auch nicht bekommt (!)
also mit diesem Online Zwang mach ich mir garantiert nicht mein Download Limit kaputt und morgen kommen wichtige MS  und Treiber Updates für den PC  die ich mir  dann nicht runter laden kann, 
110 MB Nvidia GK Treiber 1 x 32 Bit und 1 x 64 Bit 
dauert   2 x  2-3 Stunden sind ca. 6 Stunden   bei  dann GPRs  
ich habe  nicht den ganze Tag zeit für langsame Downloads .


----------



## kero81 (20. April 2010)

220MB 6 Std.???? Wow, ok das wäre mir auch zu lange. Bei mir werden MS Updates selbst mit aufgebrauchtem Traffic noch mit 3Mb/sec. gezogen mit UMTS.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. April 2010)

Man muss mal nen anderen Weg gehen in der Hinsicht aber Firmen gehen davon aus das man einen funktionierenden Internetanschluss hat. Wenn man keinen hat ist das halt pech, nen Anschluss ist nur ein Ding der unmöglichkeit wenn es in den Bereich wo man lebt keinen gibt. Die einfachste Sache wäre, wie es Blizzard vormacht einen Acc anzulegen für die Spieler. Dann bei jedem Spiel ein Authenticator beizulgen der gewisse codes generiert und mit den Acc verknüpft wird, das würde natürlich mehr kosten verursachen [Blizzard macht es auch nicht ist optional] aber somit währen Spieler zufriedener und Firmen auch. Somit ist es nur noch möglich einen Acc von einem anderen Spieler zu hacken indem man ihn einen Virus schickt und derjenige der ihn geschickt hat seinen Acc besitzt. Das kann auch der beste Hacker der welt sein man kann es nachverfolgen. Nur kann ich auch die Firmen ausser Ubissoft verstehen, das die solche Maßnahmen durchführen. Es geht um Beträge die in einem Bereich sind, wo keiner hier Forum sagen kann das er mit solchen Beträgen was zu tun hat.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> 220MB 6 Std.???? Wow, ok das wäre mir auch zu lange. Bei mir werden MS Updates selbst mit aufgebrauchtem Traffic noch mit 3Mb/sec. gezogen mit UMTS.



ca... beim starten des DL wurde 2.5  Stunden pro Treiber angezeigt,
und wenn ich dir jetzt sage das hier der GPRs langsamer ist ,
als mein 56 K Modem , mit meinem 56 K Modem laden die Seiten schnell als mit
GPRs keine Ahnung warum das so ist ,  ist aber so  meine Seiten laden bei GPRs überhaupt nicht mehr
und weil da Minuten weise Abgerechnet wird 6 Cent recht teuer .


----------

